# The Shimmerettes are here!



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2011)

The bimbo thread has been going for such a long time that we needed a new place to chat. The lovely Debi (ElvenEyes) came up with the name Shimmerettes - much classier than bimbo right? - so here we are!

  	This thread is for all kinds of off topic chatter about life. Be it pets, kids, work and of course cosmetics! In particular we have a love for shimmer and glimmer so if you love to sparkle and glow then this is the place to chat in! 







 all Shimmerettes!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello! Proud to be a new Shimmerettes! I'm sad to see the Bimbos thread go though, because I have wonderful memories attached to it, and I miss some of our old friends there. But I look forward to starting a new adventure here!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 26, 2011)

Here I am, Shimmering in!  I've been insanely busy today with selling 350.00 in tarot decks (yeehaw!) and selling off my rubber stamp collection, quite possibly to a neighbour who is into scrapbooking. I collected literally hundreds of gorgeous stamps for a literary newsletter I once ran, but it died out when the chat group was abruptly disrupted by AOL closing all the chatrooms, way back in the day. So, I have all these stamps, most that have never been used, and have been flirting with the idea for ages.  I finally said I want these out of the house, so time to sell!!  So right now this means I only have 1 deck up that has not sold (not sure why as it is highly desired) and I may be done, or awfully close to it. I am sooooo excited.  While the money in has been great the selling has been going on since early spring and I will be happy to have that part of my life behind me!  More time for MU and blogging and chatting, more time to read and get my den back in order for the holidays. I am so glad I stuck this out and am almost at the end of it all.  Yay!! 

  	Okay, happy dance, everyone!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 26, 2011)

WOOT this thread is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 proud to be a new shimmerette too! I finally had the time to take a decent picture with the help of my mom haha and yes I am THAT pale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL that is not due to the flash or lighting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	What have I been up to? Hmm...My first month as a senior in college is ending and I am already overwhelmed. I have a statistics test tomorrow and that is making me sick to my stomach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Overall, just feeling very stressed, lonely and frustrated...


----------



## rockin (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shimmers and shimmies into the thread*

  	Shimmerettes was a good choice for a name.  It took me a long time to pluck up the courage to post in the Bimbo thread lol.

  	Well done with the tarot sales, Debi.  I hope you manage to sell the other one soon, and your rubber stamps, too.  I really ought to get around to selling some of my Barbie collection some time, but I can't get to the Post Office easily due to being stuck at home in my role of carer for my son who can rarely be persuaded to leave the house.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 26, 2011)

Cassandra~I love your pale complexion!  It is very dramatic and sets off your dark hair gorgeously!  Good luck on your Statistics test!  Just breathe!  I detested Statistics! When I took it in college our teacher was very smart but a horrible teacher. Luckily the book actually had all the answers in the back.  I spent my time teaching myself how to do it until I did it right and with all the steps. Needless to say I got an A- in the class but I can't remember a thing and never, ever used it again!  So don't let it stress you out. Just keep remembering it is only 1 class in 1 semester and you will survive it!  I always chewed gum while taking exams. It made me concentrate and I swear I did better. I think I took all my anxiety out on the poor piece of gum! 

  	rockin~Thank you!  It has been a long process that I knew I wanted to do and am just so happy that I stuck it out.  I am about to go through my drawers and see what I can consolidate because I could use these drawers for other things, like, well, MU!  Hehehehe.... Perhaps you will be able to set aside a specific day each week that you plan to ship out all the orders of the day if you sell your dolls and that would make it easier. I have found that in the buying and selling we have all had to learn to be very flexible as life is very hectic and busy and unexpected for all involved so everyone has shown a lot of compassion with each other.  Sometimes I need to wait a week or 2 or more to hold a deck for someone until they have the funds, but as they really want it I do hold it.  Maybe it means a few less products I can get from a new MAC release or something, but I will live. Such is the way life goes!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 26, 2011)

Debi-Thank you! You are so sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You remind me of the Madonna in those amazing paintings Botticelli did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I adore your pale skin and light brown hair ultra ultra gorgeous and I totally mean that too!  My brother always tells me I need to tan...which irritates the hell out of me. He says I look fluorescent in the sun >__> I enjoy being this pale because I feel like I actually stand out in the sea of fake tans running around on my campus o_o no offense to anyone who fake tans btw... I am just referring to those who fake tan to the point they look like a pumpkin and think its a sexy look o_o Thank you for your good luck wishes, I despise statistics!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YES that is my problem right now my teacher is TERRIBLE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is the same problem when I had to take PSYC 304 which is a high level stats class and I failed that. I'm taking STAT 103 now since its a lower level one (I should of taken that before 304) I cannot for the life of me understand that shading in the normal curve crap...I'm definitely going to take your advice about staying calm and chewing gum!  Time for me to go chain myself to my desk and continue studying have a good night 









ElvenEyes said:


> Cassandra~I love your pale complexion!  It is very dramatic and sets off your dark hair gorgeously!  Good luck on your Statistics test!  Just breathe!  I detested Statistics! When I took it in college our teacher was very smart but a horrible teacher. Luckily the book actually had all the answers in the back.  I spent my time teaching myself how to do it until I did it right and with all the steps. Needless to say I got an A- in the class but I can't remember a thing and never, ever used it again!  So don't let it stress you out. Just keep remembering it is only 1 class in 1 semester and you will survive it!  I always chewed gum while taking exams. It made me concentrate and I swear I did better. I think I took all my anxiety out on the poor piece of gum!
> 
> rockin~Thank you!  It has been a long process that I knew I wanted to do and am just so happy that I stuck it out.  I am about to go through my drawers and see what I can consolidate because I could use these drawers for other things, like, well, MU!  Hehehehe.... Perhaps you will be able to set aside a specific day each week that you plan to ship out all the orders of the day if you sell your dolls and that would make it easier. I have found that in the buying and selling we have all had to learn to be very flexible as life is very hectic and busy and unexpected for all involved so everyone has shown a lot of compassion with each other.  Sometimes I need to wait a week or 2 or more to hold a deck for someone until they have the funds, but as they really want it I do hold it.  Maybe it means a few less products I can get from a new MAC release or something, but I will live. Such is the way life goes!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2011)

rockin said:


> *Shimmers and shimmies into the thread*
> 
> Shimmerettes was a good choice for a name.  It took me a long time to pluck up the courage to post in the Bimbo thread lol.
> 
> Well done with the tarot sales, Debi.  I hope you manage to sell the other one soon, and your rubber stamps, too.  I really ought to get around to selling some of my Barbie collection some time, but I can't get to the Post Office easily due to being stuck at home in my role of carer for my son who can rarely be persuaded to leave the house.


	hey! lovely to see you here!  i actually hate going to the post office! the one in my village isn't so bad but generally i have to use the city centre one (because i am always at work i have to post things on my lunch break) they have such long ques, rarely more than 3 people at the counters (when there are tills for 10!) and it feels like half the people in the que aren't even posting things! they are getting money out of accounts or buying insurance or something! they should have a que for good old fashion packages to be posted!!


	it's my day off work today and i have got various things to do. firstly the house needs cleaning because Nick didn't do a great job at the weekend (i didn't have the heart to tell him) so now i need to give it a good scrub! lol! then i am off out running some errands and such. i have a couple of blog posts to write, film a video and edit. then i have a couple of tv shows i want to watch. and my neighbour shall most likely come over for a drink and a chat this afternoon too 

  	have a great day guys!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 27, 2011)

Lou--Yay for the new thread.

  	MissQQ--Yeh I miss the Bimbo thread but like Rockin said it also took me quite a while to post there also.

  	Debi--that's great that you've sold more. Have you decided what goodies you're going to get with it?

  	Cassandra--we have lots of pale faces here so you'll fit right in. Back in the 70's I was a sun worshiper but now I stay far far away with tons of sunscreen. I love my paleness but not everyone gets that especially here in the south.

  	What (if any) foundation do you use? It's so hard to find a good match that is pale enough. It makes it tough for me as I have oily skin as well.


  	It's a bit past 2am and here I am sitting at the computer drinking tea. Just what I need to do right before going to bed but it's so yummy. I'm into fruity teas right now and just received my order of several different kinds from my fav online loose tea place, way better quality than Teavana and cheaper.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 27, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou--Yay for the new thread.
> 
> MissQQ--Yeh I miss the Bimbo thread but like Rockin said it also took me quite a while to post there also.
> 
> ...


 
	shadow- it's actually a big relief knowing I'm not the only super pale person which is why I love this site so much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only was tan once
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that was when I was 7 and I had gone to Disney land in Florida o_o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




awww my skin is not that perfect yes I do use foundation haha well I have gone through my share but so far Bobbi brown alabaster is the BEST
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have yellowish undertone to my skin and alabaster is the only shade that is pale enough and has no pink in it. Anything even with the slightest tint of pink to it will always turn orange on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I share your pain,I have oily skin too! but its mainly in my t-zone now and I'm horribly sensitive and dry in the rest of my face due to destroying my skin with proactive. I have the stick foundation and oil free moisturizer in alabaster and so far it hasn't given me any adverse reactions! and setting it with any powder over the areas your oily and it should be fantastic for you too if your just as pale as me with some yellow. The corrector in porcelain bisque works great too! O_O the skin under my right eye is much thinner so there is this blue vein that is ever present making me look like I have a black eye (people always ask me who hit me if I dont cover it up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I had the new mineral powder , but I didn't like it it was too cakey on my oily spots even when I went over it with my beauty blender
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	If you are the same paleness as me I can pretty much tell you everything I'm using if you ever need color recommendations on anything  

  	Lou- Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I totally agree I adore being pale its strange that only on here i feel acceptance and everyone around me always says eww you look so sickly  get a tan, I can use you as my flash light you glow in the dark >_> and thanks for the good luck wishes! I took Debi's advice and chewed gum it worked great o_o I think I did pretty good for once I do not know how it happened ,but my test started at 8:30am and I swear it was like I just let out a stream of conciseness O_O the next thing I saw when I looked up was that it was 9:45am and that I had to turn my test in O_O that's never happened to me before I am always spazzing and practically having a panic attack during the test O_O
  	Hope your day went well too !!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Shimmerettes!  Are we all feeling glittery inside today? I hope so!

  	Cassandra~Thank you for the incredibly sweet compliment! I love Botticelli!  I am so glad your test went smoothly and the gum chewing worked out for you!  When I noticed how it calmed my nerves and helped me concentrate in one exam I made it a habit and it really paid off. Weird, but if it works, we have nothing to lose!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Lou~I am like you. The newsletter went for a while and though it was not my choice to end it like it did, I never bothered to pick up on scrapbooking like so many others have.  I just have other interests. In fact my neighbour came over for two hours and picked through them, and I made a few hundred dollars, plus she is bringing someone else to look over the rest later this week, so it is going well!  

  	Shadowaddict~I figure the money will either go to books, makeup or another bag! Depends on how much I make, or what I want to save for.  Birthday and Christmas is coming up rapidly, as well. I can't believe we are on our last days of September already. Leaves are already turning and falling and in less than a month our landscape will look ready for snow.  What is even more scary is that I put up our Christmas decorations starting the first week of November, so like 5 weeks away?  Eeek!  Hehehe...

  	So, a package just arrived from Coach and I need to check out my new purse! Did I tell you I finally found my perfect pumpkin coloured handbag for October? I am so excited. I even bought a matching wallet!  lol  We are all so cute!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 27, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hi Shimmerettes!  Are we all feeling glittery inside today? I hope so!
> 
> Cassandra~Thank you for the incredibly sweet compliment! I love Botticelli!  I am so glad your test went smoothly and the gum chewing worked out for you!  When I noticed how it calmed my nerves and helped me concentrate in one exam I made it a habit and it really paid off. Weird, but if it works, we have nothing to lose!
> 
> ...


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 27, 2011)

Debi-Your very welcome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it was amazing how well it worked! Thank you so much! I'm going to 7/11 and snatch up 10 packs to hoard in my purse LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that purse...omg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SOUNDS GORGEOUS I adore pumpkin shades! What style is it? Tote? Hobo ?
  	Lou- Yes, it is a huge weight off my mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pretty much have had pale jokes and fat jokes thrown at me most of my life  I was bullied for a very long time from 5yrs old till I was 15. I went to a college prep school where you went through all grades of schooling without switching so I was at the same school for over 13 yrs it was awful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That's so sad!  I had to put my cat down too about 5 yrs ago she was getting real sick and couldn't stand up or walk right anymore she was really old too about 18 yrs old I totally understand


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 27, 2011)

Yay for gum!  lol I haven't been able to chew it since I had a root canal, so I really miss it. Have a piece for me, please!!  Your bag will smell delicious with all that yummy gum scent in there!!  My bag is a Coach Madison Sophia Satchel, but also comes with a strap to turn it into a shoulder bag, so depending on your mood!  I just put photos up on my blog. I love it! Very festive looking!!  And it does go well with my butter London Blagger nail polish (deep royal blue) so I am feeling rather stylish right now.  Except it is super hot and humid out and the fall weather won't return for a few more days!  lol


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 27, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yay for gum!  lol I haven't been able to chew it since I had a root canal, so I really miss it. Have a piece for me, please!!  Your bag will smell delicious with all that yummy gum scent in there!!  My bag is a Coach Madison Sophia Satchel, but also comes with a strap to turn it into a shoulder bag, so depending on your mood!  I just put photos up on my blog. I love it! Very festive looking!!  And it does go well with my butter London Blagger nail polish (deep royal blue) so I am feeling rather stylish right now.  Except it is super hot and humid out and the fall weather won't return for a few more days!  lol


	I'll definetly have a peice for you   you read my mind!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it when my bag smells like tropical trident
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	OMG I just saw your bag on your blog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GORGEOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have amazing taste Debi that pumpkin color is to die for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Here in chicago the weather is rather gross today it was so rainy, cold and SUPER windy


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 27, 2011)

Cassandra-- I haven't tried Bobbie Brown foundation in quite a while. Menopause has made my skin even more wacky than it was as a teen. A lot of the foundations that used to work well don't anymore. Right now I'm using MUFE HD in 110. I got a sample of the 115 and that's not bad either, I think Debi and I are about the same on color. I bought the MUFE super matte powder while in Vegas so I could get a really light color. I had wanted to try that powder but Sephora only carries I think 3 shades.  They've opened up a MUFE boutique in one of the Sephora stores there. It was nice to see a lot of things that Sephora doesn't sell online or in the regular stores.

  	What concealer do you use under your eyes? I've been using MUFE lift concealer but I'm super thrilled by it. It's not bad by any means. It's just I need a bit more coverage. I don't want one that sinks into those little lines right under my bottom lashes. My daughter has the blue things under her eyes. In high school when she was super thin she looked ill  She's put on about 10-15 lbs with college stress.


  	Others here have heard me blab on but my name is Saundra. I always get called Sandra and usually don't take the time to correct. My ex mother-in-law still thinks my name is Sonia. She has never called me anything other than that, well at least not to my face  I just turned 49 and I've been married to my now hubby for 24 yrs. I have a 28 yr old son and he and his lovely wife gave me a beautiful grandson in April. He has bright blue eyes like my son and big round eyes with lashes to die for, long and curled up like my daughter-in-law. 

  	My daughter is 22 yrs and I think she will forever be in college  She can't decide on a major and keeps changing it. I think she has decided on special education and she wants to teach kids with Autism and Asperger's. She wants to teach the at risk kids, mainly teens that no one else wants to deal with. She had the oppisite exerience in school as you. She had trouble in public school as they didn't know how to teach a child that was gifted but had learning differences. They treated like she was stupid and of course then she thought she was. She is really dyslexic and it causes her a lot of problems in math and spelling and such in writing. We pulled her out after 4th grade and put her in a college prep that was perfect for learning differences.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 27, 2011)

Lou--I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's cat. I do remember you mentioning Prozac on the Bimbo thread. I thought that was a cute name. I know that must be so very hard for her. Not a day goes by that I don't think about and miss my baby Ishmael. Every time I get home from somewhere and open the door I expect to see his nose poking through the crack before I even got the door all the way open to welcome me back. People keep asking me about getting another dog. I will someday but I'm nowhere near ready yet.


  	Debi--you are killing me with your Coach bags or shall I say my husband. I am looking at a couple I really like. I told him since I haven't found the necklace I'm wanting we can wait on that, not exactly sure what I want but if I see it I'll know it's the one. I love your new one, well I love all of yours. But I like pockets on the outside. I like the Chelsea leather Jayden carryall. Lord & Taylor has it in walnut and I don't have a bag that color. I also like the Poppy leather pushlock satchel. I'm not sure what color in that one. I wish they had it in the color of your new Madison which is freakin gorgeous. The Coach site has a pale grey well they call it silver and also in a pretty mahogany but don't want 2 browns to start off with. Nordies has it in Sand. I like the sand color with the gold zipper and pushlocks, hopefully it won't look too summer but the grey is very pale also. Before I buy a black one I'm still holding out hope to find my black Michael Kors. I am convinced my hubby shoved it in a box as he does things when he decides to "clean" and then they are never to be seen again. He also tends to put things way up high like in the tops of closets in the back. And since he's 6'4" and I'm barely 5'2" I have to have something to stand on everywhere in the house to attempt to find anything. If I get to the point that I think I've looked everywhere and no luck then I will get a black one. Poppy leasther pushlock satchel But

  	But as you guys know me I lose everything, still can't find those damn boxes of my daughter's contacts. And well we know all about me finding that giant donkey from Shrek that I don't even remember buying. I am starting to go through the guest bedroom as I've used it to store gifts that I buy ahead of time and such and of course there's a lot of unused MAC and other makeup in there as well. It has become full of clutter so I started today weeding through things. I got a good start on the closet and have a pile of stuff to donate, most still with tags. So gotta get rid of those before hubby is back from his business trip even though he has said more than once--I bet you have thousands of dollars worth of stuff all over the house still brand new. I just ignore him and go lalalala in my head because sadly it's true  He hates seeing all the stuff with tags still on them and not being used. I have shoes still new in boxes, dresses, slacks, jeans, sweaters, handbags all still with tags. My brother works a lot of ministry work and will be glad to get the donations for the families he helps. He lives in a small town and there's a lot of people out of work.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 28, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Cassandra-- I haven't tried Bobbie Brown foundation in quite a while. Menopause has made my skin even more wacky than it was as a teen. A lot of the foundations that used to work well don't anymore. Right now I'm using MUFE HD in 110. I got a sample of the 115 and that's not bad either, I think Debi and I are about the same on color. I bought the MUFE super matte powder while in Vegas so I could get a really light color. I had wanted to try that powder but Sephora only carries I think 3 shades.  They've opened up a MUFE boutique in one of the Sephora stores there. It was nice to see a lot of things that Sephora doesn't sell online or in the regular stores.
> 
> What concealer do you use under your eyes? I've been using MUFE lift concealer but I'm super thrilled by it. It's not bad by any means. It's just I need a bit more coverage. I don't want one that sinks into those little lines right under my bottom lashes. My daughter has the blue things under her eyes. In high school when she was super thin she looked ill  She's put on about 10-15 lbs with college stress.
> 
> ...


  	Hmm...I had 110 in the MUFE foundation too and it broke me out like crazy and it was turning orange on me. One trick I can tell you for sure that will work is get Manic Panic Dreamtone Gothic White foundation http://www.amazon.com/Manic-Panic-Dreamtone-Foundation-Vampire/dp/B0026IMJ8A I always mix it in to foundations I had that were too dark its wonderful. The packaging sucks , but it does the job.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use just the porcelain bisque corrector as my concealer because its the only one that knocks out all the blue under my eyes.  I went through the same thing too I gained SO MUCH weight during college I was about 190 pounds when I first started and I'm 249 now (used to be 277)
  	Saundra is such a lovely name! Congrats on your grandson blue eyes are my favorite!  I'm the same age as your daughter  Aww don't worry too much about your daughter I was the same way I changed my major from Biology/Psychology to Sociology/Psychology and finally Political Science/ Psychology. It's all about finding your passion and if you think she has settled on special education she most likely going to stick with that if she feels passionate for it. It really depends on the college prep school though some of them are really fantastic the one I went to really sucked. The teachers were underpaid , most of them had part-time jobs which was shocking because this was supposedly a private prep school that had a good reputation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Kids who actually deserved to be kicked out would never be kicked out and would continue creating problems. There were lots of drugs , drinking and sex going on too...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning, Shimmerettes!

  	Shadowaddict~lol I have gone handbag crazy!  It is a fun way to lose my mind!  My husband shakes his head wondering why I need so many bags, but little do men know and since it is my mula I will do as I please!  Take that, Mister!  You have a Michael Kors in hiding?  Oooh, you must find him!  That is another brand I have my eye on and hope to get a bag or two from them around the holiday season. It would be fantastic, though no idea what I am looking for. Something nice, classy, different!

  	Cassandra~Thank you for the compliments on my new bag! I love the colour too.  In real life it is a shade or two darker, but the flash on my camera always brightens things up!  It is very easy to gain weight in college. They serve a lot of starchy foods and it is so fun to have someone make your meals for you!  For me it hit mostly when I got married. The proverbial gaining of 10 pounds in the first year of marriage because you are happy, content, relaxed and cooking foods you like. Then there are fast food places that are a bit too handy for us. Bad, bad, bad!  Now it has become pure laziness on my part and my slow metabolism.  I just have to walk by a piece of bread and gain 10 pounds!  I am in the process of losing weight, but slow and steady, which is always the healthiest way to do it. No crazy diets. Just common sense, which occasionally I cheat on.  Hehehe.... 

  	For foundation I use MUFE HD in 110 or 115 and Estee Lauder Lucidity foundation in Pale Ivory. My skin tends to run a bit dry and rarely breaks out, even when I was a teen.  I would only get one little bitty pimple on occasion due to hormones.  Always in the same place, too!  Weird!  I am cool toned, an NW15.  I use all kinds of concealers, which you can see on my blog. MUFE, MAC, Bobbi Brown, Clinique. They all work, but it usually depends on how I apply it, my skin that day, the weather, etc., as to how well they perform. I like them all, but always have to get the palest of shades!

  	Off to get some chores done that were ignored yesterday due to my neighbour's visit!!  Keep smiling, everyone!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 28, 2011)

Debi- Yep I am the same way I look at a slice of pizza and just smelling it makes me gain like 5 pounds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's crazy how fast weight can be put on. I can eat two cookies and think it wont bother me and within one day I can't button my jeans again >_> I'm a big emotional eater
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Slow and steady is definitely the best way to do it! I started weight watchers in July and its worked wonders o_o 
  	You should definitely try Michael kors! I have one of his nude cream snake skin print bags
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I'll definitely check out your blog! I base most of my choices now off blogs o_o I don't trust any MUA in sephora or any counter anymore >_> I went to the nordstrom trend show and I thought I was lucking in getting one of the national MUA for NARS to do my make up but he did such a crappy job He color matched me wrong and my face was orange AGAIN and I ended up looking like a hooker from moulin rouge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I wish I could keep smiling  but...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I am officially having a super crappy day now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had applied for graduation in September and I received an email from my advisor who has never liked me solely for the reason I ask too many questions. She would always give me attitude and be so damn rude. So, she decides to ask me how am I going to finish all of my classes? I told her I plan on finishing whatever is left in the summer just like I discussed with her. This morning right before my first class I read her oh so caring response back to me. She said to me that it is my fault I selected a May graduation which means I must finishing everything before May or make one of my majors a minor which means a December 2012 graduation. She told me herself what to select 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I literally ran down 8 flights of stairs and all the way over to her office where I raised pure HELL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I missed my first class because of this BS >_>) I am not going to be held back for one damn class and pay another 20,000$ for a semester that is BS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, eventually my advisors boss came and talked to me and sorted everything out to where now I'm going to have to take one class in a winter semester for 2 weeks 6 hrs a day...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I told her I'm  gonna go through it because I am not going to be held back when I am so close to graduating. My application is now approved according to her...I am very leery at believing anybody in this college now. I'm dreading going to see my advisor now for approval of my winter course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both of them better not screw me over last minute because I will not hesitate to go to the dean...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	*sigh* I hope everyone elses day was much better than mine


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 28, 2011)

Cassandra~Sorry about all of this but you are being very smart in going to others.  Advisors can be changed and you can always go above them without letting them know. I was an English major and had to do Direct Study during my senior year which basically comprised of coming up with a unique topic and writing a lengthy paper on it, much like a Master's Thesis.  He hardly "directed" me at all, so I followed all the rules laid out, and went ahead with it after him approving the subject. I worked my butt off and then, 2 weeks before finals he failed me!!  He said I had not interacted enough with him (he was NEVER around) and that my paper was redundant. lol He kept writing, in the margins, redundant, redundant.  Sorry, but how "redundant" is that and how does that help me learn what is wrong with my paper? In the meantime all my other classes were A's or B's.  I was supposed to graduated with honours and now this?  I was in tears and so stressed out.  I went to my dorm room, cried, screamed, brought it to another English professor to read who said it was an excellent paper and she brought the entire situation to the head of the English Department. He graded it a 94, and the next year that nasty professor was fired!  And I graduated with honours, though my stomach was in knots until I had that diploma in my hand and NO one was going to pry it away from my hardworking fingers!!  lol  Gah, teachers think they know it all and get in ruts after teaching a specific class over and over again, always with the same books or with the same narrow view. It gets, well, redundant. 







  Hang tough!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 28, 2011)

-Cassandra- said:


> Debi- Yep I am the same way I look at a slice of pizza and just smelling it makes me gain like 5 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	woah! i really hope that your day has improved since this has happened. i really hope you can sort it all out and that you can graduate when you want to. i don't fully understand how schooling works in the states (at uni here you all graduate at the same time) but it sounds so stressful. just remember to breathe and that the only way is up.

  	Debi your new coach bag is actually amazing! it is screaming fall and is such a fabulous colour!!!!


----------



## User38 (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ this is a really cute name..is the Bimbo thread gone for good?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 28, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> ^^ this is a really cute name..is the Bimbo thread gone for good?



 	We decided to upgrade!  I think the Bimbo thread is still around but locked.  I don't know about everyone else, but I have traded in my "I feel like a hooker" status to a more sophisticated "Embracing my inner shimmer" personality!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 28, 2011)

Cassandra--I may have to give the Manic Panic a try. I'm not blown away by MUFE HD as a lot of people. I think it's beacuase of my oily skin. I can do as well or better with MAC Studio Sculpt or Studio Fix Fluid if it they had lighter shades.

  	I hate that your private school didn''t get rid of the "problem" students. At my daughter's school they kicked you out for anything like that. I don't know if your school did this but most of the private schools in my area make the students as well as the parents sign a code of conduct contract before school starts each year. Even if you get caught doing something like drinking or whatever off campus and nothing school related you're out. One girl got pregnant and as soon as they got wind of it they met with her and her parents and she was gone. I have to say they were really on top of that stuff. They would not have put up with any students picking on or anything like that to others. The kids that tried that were punished and warned and if it happened again they knew they would be out. The classes were kept at 10 or below students so of course that helped them keep a tight hold on things. As they damn well should as now the high school tuition is around $36,000.And that's not counting textbooks, uniforms and all. That's up 10 grand from when my daughter was there and we are still trying to recover. But it was totally worth every penny.

  	I hope you get all your stuff worked out for graduation. Your advisor sounds like a real bitch and I don't mean bitch in a good way either.


  	Debi--I searched through 2 more closets today and still no Michael Kors. I know hubby shoved it somewhere because there is no way I wouldn't have put it up in it's dust bag. I think probably what happened was I changed bags and left it out instead of putting it up right away. I'm wondering if it was when my siblings and I were going through my mom's stuff and clearing out her house after she passed away. I was in and out of town for several months. During that time was also when my son was in Iraq the first time. It was also my daughter's senior year and all the activities that goes with that. I was on auto pilot and didn't stop to do much around here but the very basics and my husband picked up the slack.  I really hope I do find it because I really loved it.

  	And I cannot get the color of your new bag out of my head. I have several tops and things in that color. I just love it. When you said it was a bit darker than the pic I think I loved it even more.


  	Lou--Yes my ex MIL was corrected on my name many times. I don't know if she did it on purpose or she just had some issue saying it properly, but it was very odd.  It always seemed that she liked me.

  	I am always on the lookout for that super concealer that has to be out there hiding in all the mass of cosmetics somewhere.  Also haven't found that foundation that is pale enough, won't make me look like an Oompa-Loompa, keeps the oil at bay, doesn't get cakey around my nose area, that is matte but not look all flat like very dry dirt and while I'm wishing I want it to even out my skintone, make my pores invisable, my skin totally flawless and turn back time to no lines and keep it there. There's probably more I want but that's my short list Surely that isn't asking too much is it?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 29, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Cassandra--I may have to give the Manic Panic a try. I'm not blown away by MUFE HD as a lot of people. I think it's beacuase of my oily skin. I can do as well or better with MAC Studio Sculpt or Studio Fix Fluid if it they had lighter shades.
> 
> I hate that your private school didn''t get rid of the "problem" students. At my daughter's school they kicked you out for anything like that. I don't know if your school did this but most of the private schools in my area make the students as well as the parents sign a code of conduct contract before school starts each year. Even if you get caught doing something like drinking or whatever off campus and nothing school related you're out. One girl got pregnant and as soon as they got wind of it they met with her and her parents and she was gone. I have to say they were really on top of that stuff. They would not have put up with any students picking on or anything like that to others. The kids that tried that were punished and warned and if it happened again they knew they would be out. The classes were kept at 10 or below students so of course that helped them keep a tight hold on things. As they damn well should as now the high school tuition is around $36,000.And that's not counting textbooks, uniforms and all. That's up 10 grand from when my daughter was there and we are still trying to recover. But it was totally worth every penny.
> 
> ...


	lol! i think we are both sercing for a product that doesn't exist... maybe we can find a magic wand instead?! lol!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 29, 2011)

Debi-Sad thing is I can't have mine changed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which is why I hate this school so much >_> I made sure to get her bosses number though. Exactly they never tell you what is wrong with anything that your doing. If I made a mistake I would like to know what I did instead of get a dirty look. Last spring semester was terrible...my history was such a jerk he always graded really hard and would never give explanations why you were doing something wrong. Which drove my grade down to a D and what sucked the most is I was only TWO points away from a C- to pass the class and he wouldn't just give me a break and let me pass for those two points. It's because of that jerk off that I have the one extra class that my advisor wanted to give me problems about. Here the only way to complain about teachers is at the end of the semester they give us course evaluations and even then they don't care. I have one teacher right now for my American Foreign Policy class and its from 2:45pm-3:35pm he finds it appropriate to show up ALWAYS at 3pm or 3:15pm and always hold us over the time limit >_> and what is worse is he only leaves us with less then 15 minutes to do a quiz that has 5 short answers and 2 small essays. Which is BS BS BS BS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just happy I don't have a midterm or a final with this idiot. Thank you! I'm gonna try my best to hang tough!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Saundra-Manic Panic is definitely the best they even have skin tone shades of ultra light foundations. I wasn't that blown away either =/ I hated the MUFE mat velvet it was like wiping clay on to my face. Being oily is definitely part of the problem , but its definitely because there is too much pink in it for you. It either needs a touch of yellow or needs to be perfectly neutral like the maybelline fit me 110. However, the maybelline fit me is a pain in the ass for oily skin. That sucker separated all over my nose and chin by the time I was done with school and that was about 4-5hrs only. I don't like CHANEL foundations either =/ none of them were pale enough , but now that perfection Lumiere is out there might be some hope in color matching. I was actually going to go swatch the new mac match master foundation sometime this weekend I'll let you know if the lightest shade matches me and if it turns orange on me. I'll search for perfection Lumiere too and let you know since both are good for oily/combo skin. Yep they never got rid of anybody
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kids would have "water bottles" that would be filled with vodka and would always go around the corners and smoke pot or god knows what else...and no teacher did anything about it. One kid was CLEARLY wasted one day when I was a senior and he kept telling the Spanish teacher to go to hell and then gave the principal the middle finger. His parents came and didn't even punish him they claimed that he was drugged. When I heard that I lol'd HARD Then there was the time when my now ex best friend would always love to disappear during lunch period making me think she got kidnapped and raped because she was a total idiot and would just walk around flirting with random creepers... but turns out she was just having sex in the boiler room
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ironically, even in college it is the same way. Full of cliques, partying, sex etc. Last week all the teachers in my classes were pulling out the school newspaper with the picture of this girl passed out on the lawn of the quad they of course had her face blurred out , but it was calling to the epidemic of binge drinkers on campus and how almost 15 kids in one month were sent to the hospital. I hope so too and yes you described her perfectly shes an ultra bitch and I pray she doesn't give me anymore problems when I have to see her on the 26th of October to discuss approval for a winter class and whatever else the hell she wants to annoy me about >_>


  	Lou-Yep my day has improved drastically!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After listening to The Blues Brother's album on my ipod I am in a much better mood. I can't help but smile when I hear Sweet Home Chicago
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It actually depends from college to college. It's all administrative bureaucratic crap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is very stressful, but so far I am relieved I got this initial problem sorted out so I can breath and focus on my classes instead of worrying about my graduation application.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 29, 2011)

oh my goodness!!! that is so different to the school and uni i went to! i am from a little village and you didn't really have people being naughty like that - drinking and smoking and such at school. sure at discos there would be the odd person that brought in a bottle of wine (or tried to!) but that was it. drugs were never an issue either. of course some kids did have sex but you never heard of it happening at the actual school.  my uni is in the city where i live now and i used to go out and party a couple of times a week - and you certainly saw people take things too far - but i just stayed away from that kinda thing.  i am also pleased to hear your day has improved!

  	i am super tired but can't go to bed until a video has finished uploading! doh!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, the world has definitely changed since I was in college!  lol  Some students were certainly sleeping with each other and a lot of underage students would find ways to sneak into bars or parties and drink themselves drunk. But we had very strict rules. One mistake and you were out.  No trials.  Just gone for good.  So if you got caught you could say goodbye to your dorm room, your classes, your degree and everything you had worked for, not to mention your money!  That kept the majority of students in line.  We were also so busy studying that we didn't have time nor the energy to goof off or get in trouble. Only seniors could have their cars with them as parking was very limited, thus we could not escape our little town we were in!  Life consisted of classes, meals, study, meals, study, sleep, classes, meals,....you get the picture. Hardly anyone had any money as we all paid our own way through college and no one even dated that much. It was much easier to just be friends with everyone.  Only a handful dated and some of those married right after graduation, which was always sweet because they really were well-matched!  Ah, those were good days!  I still think, in spite of some very idiot roommates and teachers, it was one of the best times of my life!  But I was ready to have my own room!!  I needed my quiet space badly! 

  	Today has been super busy and my husband is bogged down with work. But I got lucky!  (No, not that way!) My ring that they were handmaking and remounting my pink sapphire and diamonds in was ready and it is just a heartbeat away from the mall, soooo...picked it up (will try to post pics tomorrow in the daylight) and got to Nordstroms to get the Porcelain Pink MSF and another Lightscapade with a little more veining.  Really, most of them were pretty dull.  But I will be content with what I have!! 

  	Time to scoot into bed. So late again!!!  New post on my blog, too, of a drugstore haul!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 29, 2011)

Cassandra--Wow I cannot believe a school would put up with that kind of stuff, let alone a private school. You would think other parents would be raising some hell at the school. I definitely would have been there. Here in the public schools the kids will be kicked out on the "Zero Tolerance Policy" they would then have to go to court if it was an illegal issue like drugs or alcohol. They would then be sent to the alternative school which is actually held in the same building as the juvenile court. That kids that are in lock up can be taken to attend classes and then back to jail. If you are not in lock up the county does not supply transportation such as school buses so your parents have to take you or they need to make other arrangements. They want to make the parents get involved cause them some inconvenience. I'm pretty sure the kids are not allowed to drive there themselves as that is considered a privlilege.

  	I lived with my sister and brother-in-law when I was in college and my friends went to other schools in that area. So I didn't really hang out with other students except if I had an hour or so break between classes we would get a bite and chat.  My friends and I went out to bars and danced. Usually Friday nights were just the girls having fun, no dates. The guys just got in the way of dancing with other guys Then Saturday nights were date night. The ones that had boyfriends went out with him and the others who weren't dating anyone exclusive would accept dates for Saturday. Of course there were exceptions when one or more of us would got out on a Friday night date. I guess that sounded like I was a "party girl" but I wasn't. We never got wasted, only a few drinks for the entire night. Nobody ever had to be helped out because they were too drunk to walk or passing out and certainly not binge drinking. I don't even get how that could be fun at all. I'm sure it went on but we were never a part of it or around it.

  	Then I got stupid moved back home and was going to go to school there. They didn't get my transcripts in time for me to start the next semester. And before I knew it I had a boyfriend and was engaged and did not go back to school and got married instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   My mother was the one who talked me into moving back home. It was not my plan. My plan was to finish school and then figure out what I was going to do. My mom was rather selfish as she told me my sister didn't want her to say anything but that I was kind of getting in the way there. She said my sister and her hubby didn't have enough alone time with me living there. Of course I felt bad and at the end of that semester moved home. It was years later that I found out that none of that was true. My sister never said any of that and never even hinted at it. They liked having me around and a lot of times we did things together as I knew most of their friends. I'm not sure of my mother's motive except that she was very controlling and she never seemed to want my sister and I to be really close and have a good relationship. She wanted all the attention on her. I'm the baby of the family and I think she just didn't like that she wasn't right there in the middle of my life monitoring my every move and making me feel like I wasn't good enough. My mom and I were never close like a lot of mothers and daughters. I would never have told my mom the things that my daughter shares with me.  

  	I hope things calm down for you. My daughter is getting slammed by long papers for almost every class. Biology is kicking her butt. She does like one thing about the teacher though. She likes that he doesn't use animals with anything he uses plants.  It always seems like the ones who teach biology do not want to be teaching it. They want to be off doing something else. This guy wants to teach just Botany. One of the other students in her class said he had this same teacher before in botany and was great. I'm glad I was able to talk her into taking yoga. It seems to be helping her deal with the stress somewhat. It would probably do her good if she had it more than twice a week.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 30, 2011)

Lou-Yep it's a huge epidemic here in America Teen pregnancy is rampant and it's really depressing...I never judge anyone for the choices they make , but if girls as young as 12 want to make the choice to start having sex the least they can do is protect themselves no matter what or who the guy is. I despise guys who pressure girls in to having sex. It should be her choice only. What pisses me off even more is when guys think it takes too long to just put on a condom...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then they want to complain when they get the girl pregnant?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its really hypocritical. If teenage girls and guys want to make adult choices then they better be prepared for the consequences that come along with those choices. Personally, I blame the media for glamorizing teen pregnancy because Britney spear's little sister got pregnant and that teen mom show.

		Debi- Pretty much every Friday-Sunday if I go to the local grocery store around 5pm I can see groups of young girls and guys who I know for a fact they were definitely from my campus buying gallons of rum and vodka. O_O ooo you got Revlon colorburst glosses , strawberry is my favorite!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Saundra-They tolerated it because they didn't want to ruin their "pristine" reputation to the public. Every time there was an open house we would all get a warning to behave and not act insane by almost every teacher so we didn't scare off the prospective new students >_> Teachers who didn't give a crap about teaching would actually look like they had a pulse on open house days >_> I still to this day despise that school with a passion.  Thank you  I hope things calm down too this week was way too stressful but I am relieved it's the weekend soon and my fall break is soon too.  Mhmm biology kicked my butt too especially the lab courses. Wow just plants o_o hes awesome!  My lab teacher made us dissect all the typical stuff like the classic frog all the way to a HUGE grasshopper. The grasshopper dissection was traumatizing LOL we had to snap the legs off  and my lab partner was the typical immature guy and would chase me around with the broken grasshopper legs O_O. The worst thing to dissect was during y senior year in high school was when I had to dissect a fetal pig... it was SO NASTY and really sad because I kept thinking about the movie Charlotte's web   The guys in my class were so immature >_> they kept yelling out WILBUR WILBUR. If she has a fine arts credit to complete she should take modern dance if her college offers it. I took it and its FANTASTIC. It's all about breathing and stretching of every bone and muscle in the body. It was a big stress reliever for me when I took it and an easy A too.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 30, 2011)

Cassandra--I would think if the school wanted to protect it's reputation then they would kick those kids out. At my daughter's school parents would be raising hell if that stuff went on and nothing was done. When you're paying that kind of tuition here in the south where things are generally cheaper they damn well better be on top of it. The local media is always trying to find "things" on private school and make a huge article about it on the news. The kind of school my daughter went to that was for above aveage students with learning differences is definitely hard to find. People relocate from many state to send their kids there or they will rent or buy a smal house or condo in the area and the parents would switch out which one was staying and the other wherever home was. There are also students from 6 different countries that have moved just so their kids can attend there. It really is top notch. We are still driving older vehicles because of the tuition. But when it comes to your kids what can you do.

  	The parents, mostly moms are very involved with volunteering and such. I was the chairperson for the fall fundraiser each year and also helped with other PTO stuff. I also volunteered with the theater program with helping with sets, cleanup, you name it. Most of the parents parents were quite wealthy, some with private jets and live in housekeepers, butlers, nannies and also had drivers. We were definitely not one of those but none of them were snotty or acted like they were better at all. I think because they had dealt with the same issue we all did, having a child that was very smart but was treated like they were borderline retarted. My daughter dated a guy that lived 3 houses down from Keith Urban & Nicole Kidman and his house made theirs look rather small and it certainly wasn't. But when you have your 3rd or 4th grader coming home from school every day crying for hours that she's the dumbest kid in the whole school and wished that she had never been born and she may as well be dead you move heaven and earth to help her and find a place she can not only feel better but actually thrive.

  	She would probably love taking dance. She hasn't taken it since she was very young. She has talked about belly dancing the last few years but every time I offer to help her find a place and pay for it she puts me off. She doesn't like things too organized She is very much a free spirit and very creative. She took art appreciation last semester and loved and was an easy A for her. It entailed a lot more work that I would have expected but she loved it. She's taking an acting class this semester for fun and loving it. That also helps her stress even though there are a few papers and such. She loves theater stuff.  She was taking a speech class but dropped it the 2nd week of the semester. The prof was a royal bitch. The first day of class she locked the door at the exact time class started. She didn't even give the students one day to find the classroom. My daughter was 2 min late so she was not let in. After the next couple of classes I told her she should just drop it. I could tell it was going to stress her so much that it would affect all of her classes. Apparently there are quite a few teachers there that do that. You just want to say hello this is college not high school.

  	I think my daughter will go ahead and stay there for spring semester and then transfer to where my son and daughter-in-law are finishing up their degrees. My DIL couldn't believe the teachers locking the doors. She said there were students in her classes that strolled in a half hour late and no big deal.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2011)

sorry i haven't had time to read all your posts yet but i shall tonight when i am home from work! just stopping by to say i hope you all have a fabulous weekend! i am working today and am a staff member down so will no doubt be run off my feet! however i don't mind because I have next week off work! woo hoo!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Oct 1, 2011)

That's how I felt too >_> I just couldn't understand for the life of me WHY they just wouldn't do their damn jobs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	My theory is that if the parents would find out that this was the fault of poor supervision on the parts of all the teachers, principals etc that the parents would spread it around that no one should take there kid there. WOW I knew that teachers could be mean , but wow I had no idea THAT mean o_o I had one teacher for chemistry   ( 5 hr class on Saturday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and she would only give us a 5 minute break and the room was FREEZING  because of the infinite loop the air conditioner was on. Granted it was spring and it tends to get hot here in Chicago , but it was way way too cold. She would make us leave all of our backpacks, jackets, hats etc. right next to her big desk. She did that to make sure that no one was texting in her class and to be sure that no one would be cheating during her tests. There are PLENTY of other ways to check if kids are cheating if the teacher actually has a pulse and is paying attention. Not stripping them down and letting them freeze for her own amusement >____> 
  	She will definitely love it, if she loves art and theater she will most definitely enjoy modern dance if they offer it.  I don't recommend Ballet though that will definetly be stressful I took it for a few years when I was much younger. Too much emphasis on form , while modern dance focuses on fluidity of the body.


shadowaddict said:


> Cassandra--I would think if the school wanted to protect it's reputation then they would kick those kids out. At my daughter's school parents would be raising hell if that stuff went on and nothing was done. When you're paying that kind of tuition here in the south where things are generally cheaper they damn well better be on top of it. The local media is always trying to find "things" on private school and make a huge article about it on the news. The kind of school my daughter went to that was for above aveage students with learning differences is definitely hard to find. People relocate from many state to send their kids there or they will rent or buy a smal house or condo in the area and the parents would switch out which one was staying and the other wherever home was. There are also students from 6 different countries that have moved just so their kids can attend there. It really is top notch. We are still driving older vehicles because of the tuition. But when it comes to your kids what can you do.
> 
> The parents, mostly moms are very involved with volunteering and such. I was the chairperson for the fall fundraiser each year and also helped with other PTO stuff. I also volunteered with the theater program with helping with sets, cleanup, you name it. Most of the parents parents were quite wealthy, some with private jets and live in housekeepers, butlers, nannies and also had drivers. We were definitely not one of those but none of them were snotty or acted like they were better at all. I think because they had dealt with the same issue we all did, having a child that was very smart but was treated like they were borderline retarted. My daughter dated a guy that lived 3 houses down from Keith Urban & Nicole Kidman and his house made theirs look rather small and it certainly wasn't. But when you have your 3rd or 4th grader coming home from school every day crying for hours that she's the dumbest kid in the whole school and wished that she had never been born and she may as well be dead you move heaven and earth to help her and find a place she can not only feel better but actually thrive.
> 
> ...


----------



## -Cassandra- (Oct 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> sorry i haven't had time to read all your posts yet but i shall tonight when i am home from work! just stopping by to say i hope you all have a fabulous weekend! i am working today and am a staff member down so will no doubt be run off my feet! however i don't mind because I have next week off work! woo hoo!


  I hope your having a good weekend too Lou! Have a great day a work!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2011)

so how is everybody doing? it has been silly hot here today which is so insane for october! plus the weather people are saying we shall have snow this month too - so weird! due to the heat i couldn't  film as many videos as i wanted to because i was literally sweating the makeup off after i had done it! not good at all!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey everyone! It has been ages! How are all of you? I like the new thread name - very appropriate!

  	Jerome and I are finally moved in and settled and have internet! We love our new place - so much more space, and we've been able to put our own touch on everything!  We're still waiting to get a couple of organizers to finish unpacking the last few boxes, but it was decent enough to have some of our friends over last night to have a little housewarming party  I also finally got my Helmer, so I've been able to unpack and organize all of my makeup!  I'll be getting my vanity Thanksgiving weekend, so I'll try and post some pictures soon 

  	I've also started teaching French - I really love the people I'm working with and my students, so I feel really fortunate. It's not completely full-time, but it's definitely keeping me very busy! 

  	I've missed everyone here so much - I'm excited to be able to keep up with Specktra again!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 2, 2011)

Jenn-- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We've missed you.  Glad to hear from you and that you guys have finally settled in and doing well.  We've missed you here.


  	I have looked at the Helmer online. I could use one or two of those. Yes please post pics. I wish we had an IKEA here. They have so many cool things but I think their shipping is kind of high.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Jenns! Missed you! Enjoy your Helmer! Which colour did you get? Did you get the plastic container that can fit inside the drawers? I got them and they are good for keep all the small items organised. The plastic containers were made for some other baskets but they fit in the Helmer drawers too.

  	shadow - I have 2 grey Helmers. I really like them because they keep my makeup much more organised, and they don't take up a lot of space. They are super pretty or posh looking, but they are simple and affordable. If I ever get sick of them or they rust/spoil, I'll throw them out.

  	Lou - How are you? It has been very hot here too! Hot and hazy, with rain sometimes. So with the lack of sleep, I'm having a bad throat and cold again.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Oct 3, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hey everyone! It has been ages! How are all of you? I like the new thread name - very appropriate!
> 
> Jerome and I are finally moved in and settled and have internet! We love our new place - so much more space, and we've been able to put our own touch on everything!  We're still waiting to get a couple of organizers to finish unpacking the last few boxes, but it was decent enough to have some of our friends over last night to have a little housewarming party  I also finally got my Helmer, so I've been able to unpack and organize all of my makeup!  I'll be getting my vanity Thanksgiving weekend, so I'll try and post some pictures soon
> 
> ...


  I took french for 14 years. Thats the only thing I ever enjoyed about the college prep school I went to. They started us really early on foreign langauge (I was 8yrs old) and it was the only class I truly adored. What grade are you teaching?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Nice to see you back, Jen!  Congrats on the new place and I am glad to hear that your job is going well!  We are finally enjoying some true fall weather with deep blue skies and cool crisp air.  Hubby still busy (and was all weekend) with end of month/quarter/fiscal year stuff, so he is too busy with all of that to play!  Murphy's Law!  I am still waiting payment on 3 decks, 2 in which the money orders have either gone missing or the buyer never sent them out. There is no tracking on the numbers so we wonder if it is just sitting in the Post Offices.  Another deck, quite popular, sat for sale for 3 weeks with no buyers so I finally pulled that off.  I think I am done selling. I am ready to finish up these last few transactions and call it the end.  I wanted to be over by now and want all this packing material, tape, bubble wrap, boxes, etc., out of this den!  I am definitely in pre-holiday mode!! I am also having fun with catching up on sleep and reading. I am in a perpetual state of exhaustion!  Hope you are all doing well and enjoying some fine autumn or spring weather, depending on your hemisphere!  Time for lunch!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 3, 2011)

Debi--You could always put them back up in about a month. Perhaps people might look at them for gifts, might be worth a try.














  	 YAY!!!   I finally located the elusive Michael kors handbag. And I was right. Hubby had to have put it where it was. It was on the very top shelf of the foyer closet. I thought it might be there as he shoves totes and other bags there and we keep our luggage in the bottom. I looked last week but couldn't reach up there and decided to try again this week. There's no way I could possible have put it there because I am way too short to even reach there. I kept telling him that he had to had put it somewhere as I would have taken great care to put it away properly as that was the nicest bag I owned. He kept saying he had no recollection of it at all and that's probably true as it was not something of his. I will rub this in his nose and "I told you so"  him to death.

  	Of course it wasn't in it's dust bag. But the leather is in perfect condition. I just took a damp cloth to it and looks great. The metal "M" clasp and the metal loopie things that attach the handles to the bag have spots and only partially shiny. I called a shoe & handbag repair shop and they said it shouldn't be any trouble at all to take care of that to just bring it in and so they can take a look. I don't know what to use on it. It's probably made out of nickel.

  	That made my day and I have done little else. So now I will mark off a black Coach bag and decide on another color.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 3, 2011)

Debi--I meant to ask you. Did the sales people at Coach tell you that you should use a leather conditioner or something on them to protect them? I was looking at the Michael Kors site to get the customer service number to ask about the spots and I saw in their handbags they have a couple of leather treatments. One I think is for stains.

  	I didn't know if I should use something on this MK bag since it has been up in a closet for a few years. I didn't think to as the person I talked to and she wasn't very helpful anyway. She sounded like she was half asleep or didn't want to be there.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Oct 3, 2011)

Quote:


shadowaddict said:


> Debi--You could always put them back up in about a month. Perhaps people might look at them for gifts, might be worth a try.
> 
> 
> YAY!!!   I finally located the elusive Michael kors handbag. And I was right. Hubby had to have put it where it was. It was on the very top shelf of the foyer closet. I thought it might be there as he shoves totes and other bags there and we keep our luggage in the bottom. I looked last week but couldn't reach up there and decided to try again this week. There's no way I could possible have put it there because I am way too short to even reach there. I kept telling him that he had to had put it somewhere as I would have taken great care to put it away properly as that was the nicest bag I owned. He kept saying he had no recollection of it at all and that's probably true as it was not something of his. I will rub this in his nose and "I told you so"  him to death.
> ...


	Lol, that's hilarious about your bag! So glad you found it  Doesn't it drive you mad when the guys in our lives move things to new places to get them out of the way, and then have no recollection of the item at all? Sheesh!

  	Well, I'm off to do some marking for the first wave of report cards... it creeps up on you so quickly! Enjoy your evenings, everyone!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 3, 2011)

Shadowaddict~So happy that you found your bag!  You must be thrilled!  Coach has both a leather treatment lotion and one for cleansing. Some bags use one, some the other, some neither.  You have to keep the little piece of info in your bag or call them up/bring it in in case you get confused.  So far, so good!  You can pick them up at the store or I am sure you can order them. 

  	I need to run and do some things before Terra Nova is on at 8pm.  We liked the first episode fairly well, so now time to see how it goes. And yes, Jen, another box went out today and I can't wait until this nightmare is over. I swear my decks breed during the night!  lol  But I can't believe how much I have sold off and really proud I have stuck to it for this long and kept plowing through.  Others have not been so lucky with their sale, pricing them too high and thus giving up entirely. It is even hard to sell on ebay these days, with the economy so poor. 

  	Back when things have calmed down a bit!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 3, 2011)

Jenn-That's exactly what I wanted the Helmer for is to store my nail polish properly. I had them all tossed in a couple of smallish plastic tubs with lids. Then I read that you should store them upright.  I'm hoping we will get one near us sometime. They are opening a Container Store soon not far from me so that will be nice.

  	Yes. my hubby is the king of putting things where my daughter and I can't find them. It drives her nuts when he moves her art stuff. There are some nice paints and an expensive watercolor set that is hiding somewhere. I would guess in the garage in a box with no label mixed with other things we can't find.


  	Debi--thanks for the info on the leather treatment and such. I will have to check that out.

  	As for your decks breeding--I would say that has caused your makeup and pretty bags to breed  not a bad trade-off.

  	I have been trying to go through stuff and I do believe some stuff does breed overnight. It is never ending. I have managed to get all my small dressy and evening bags together and in one drawer. I really needed to do that because I was searching for a particular one to carry recently to a dinner.

  	And now with my husband's promotion I'm expected to attend more of these things with him. Some women love that stuff but it's just not my thing. I'm shy and don't like to put a smile on and pretend to have fun. My hubby told me this evening that we are to go to his boss's house for dinner on the 22nd. I don't know if it's just us or if there will be other people. I'm hoping there will be some others so I don't feel so on the spot with conversation and all. Also his wife is used to all this stuff with her husband being a politician. They are very social people and we aren't.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Jenn-That's exactly what I wanted the Helmer for is to store my nail polish properly. I had them all tossed in a couple of smallish plastic tubs with lids. Then I read that you should store them upright.  I'm hoping we will get one near us sometime. They are opening a Container Store soon not far from me so that will be nice.
> 
> Yes. my hubby is the king of putting things where my daughter and I can't find them. It drives her nuts when he moves her art stuff. There are some nice paints and an expensive watercolor set that is hiding somewhere. I would guess in the garage in a box with no label mixed with other things we can't find.
> 
> ...


  	oh dear. sorry you have to go to more functions like that. i'm the same and hate going to parties with hubbys work people and even just meeting them for drinks to be honest. generally i have nothing in common with them and feel very self concious. nick tells me to make more conversation but sometimes i really don't know what to talk about! so then it looks like i am boring or miserable because i'm not making conversation. the stupid thing is that for work i have to make conversation with strangers and can do it with ease... but these people i really struggle with. i am dreading the xmas party this year - i hated it last year so much than when we got home i actually cried! perhaps an over-reaction but when you have spent 4 hours trying to fit in and be happy when inside you're the opposite, it's a little emotionally draining!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 4, 2011)

You know what, Lou? I didn't even think about that! I mean, I know the mail gets crazy around the holidays, but I didn't even factor that part in. I just knew that I didn't want to be bothered with it during that time since I am busy entertaining, wrapping, shopping, decorating, etc., and just want to soak in the season. How weird is that! I am so glad you said that!

  	So, I did this look this morning, as it is rainy and gross out!  You would be so proud, Lou. I used pigments!!!  I'm happy with the way it turned out.  Come visit my blog to see the full results and what I used! 

  	And still no word from one of the buyers of my decks, so the moderator is now on her back. Good. If she doesn't figure it out, I might just keep it or put it back up for sale. This is ridiculous. It doesn't take two weeks for a money order to get from Illinois to my house. More like 3 days max.  She has bought from me before and sells things on ebay. I have a feeling she never even had the money for it and is waiting to sell off some of her stuff to pay me.  Grrrr. 

  	Other than the that, I am busy with chores, errands and reading! Presently rereading Dracula!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 4, 2011)

Lou--I'm the same way. I can chat with someone I don't know if I'm out shopping or something like that where there is something that I have in common with the person. If I over hear a question that is not answered and I know it I will even speak up. But these type things are so different. I also never know what to say and feel awkward. I don't like having to act a certain way that is other than myself. A few months ago is when the new boss came. This is a political appointment position so with a new administration comes a new boss.  Right before that last dinner my hubby had to give me a quick run down of things. He told me not to talk about my bargin shopping or coupons and stuff like that.

  	I love quality items and when I can find them on sale all the better. I feel good when I find a great pair of shoes marked down. I often times buy something that I would otherwise skip because of the price. I've bought my grandson lots of Ralph Lauren clothes on sale. They are expensive for a baby that is not going to get the wear out of it like adults. They'll grow out of it before it looks hardly worn at all. My son loves that I buy that stuff for his little one because that's his favorite brand. They look all preppy together. But I just don't get why buying something on sale is so beneath some people.

  	So now I'm trying to think of something to wear to their house for dinner. Hubby can throw on a RL oxford with open collar and sportcoat or a suit with white shirt and tie and good to go for pretty much anything. It's so freakin easy for men it's not fair and nobody cares if men have a some extra weight. It's much more difficult for women to know what to wear to some of these events or dinners. I hate when snotty women do that up & down look to other women like they're judges in a fashion contest and it's usually some young trophey wife of a man at least twice her age.

  	I got rid of most of my "fat" clothes when I lost weight a couple of years ago. I have avoided buying very much as I hate seeing in the sizes how I let the weight come back. I think in my head if I buy too many nice things at this size it is admitting to myself that I am going to stay at this weight. I know that is my weight issues screwing with my mind but that doesn't help much. Since I don't work it's easy to get along without as many clothes. Although you couldn't tell that by the looks of my closets that are jammed packed with nice clothes of all sizes, but very few that fit me now.

  	In the fall I usually wear jeans with a nice top & maybe a light weight cardigan (depending on the temp) and about 3 inch wedges or clogs. That's good enough for shopping and to go out to dinner I can just spiff the jeans up a bit with a nicer top and accessories and wear a higher heel. Being short and having extra weight makes it very difficult to find dressier clothes that are flattering and that I actually feel good in. To be honest I don't feel good in any kind of clothing because I hate that I've let myself get to this point. So when I go to the fitting room to try things on it's just depressing. I wore black slacks to that dinner a while back so maybe I'll just find something else to wear with them and throw some nice jewelry. The boss's wife wasn't at that dinner but really who could tell if you're wearing the same basic black slacks. I'm getting so stressed about this that my face will probably breakout and then I'll _really_ look nice.








  	Debi--What an awesome fairy look. You should do theater makeup with your creative ideas. The wreath matches up great with the makeup and screems autumn. We are still in the low 80's but that feels pretty good compared to what it was. I really like the low 70's as it feels so nice out with the sun making the leaves look so pretty. Also at that temp if you move around a lot outside you don't feel like you're melting.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou--I'm the same way. I can chat with someone I don't know if I'm out shopping or something like that where there is something that I have in common with the person. If I over hear a question that is not answered and I know it I will even speak up. But these type things are so different. I also never know what to say and feel awkward. I don't like having to act a certain way that is other than myself. A few months ago is when the new boss came. This is a political appointment position so with a new administration comes a new boss.  Right before that last dinner my hubby had to give me a quick run down of things. He told me not to talk about my bargin shopping or coupons and stuff like that.
> 
> I love quality items and when I can find them on sale all the better. I feel good when I find a great pair of shoes marked down. I often times buy something that I would otherwise skip because of the price. I've bought my grandson lots of Ralph Lauren clothes on sale. They are expensive for a baby that is not going to get the wear out of it like adults. They'll grow out of it before it looks hardly worn at all. My son loves that I buy that stuff for his little one because that's his favorite brand. They look all preppy together. But I just don't get why buying something on sale is so beneath some people.
> 
> ...


  	what??!? that is so crazy that you can't talk about your bargain shopping with these people! no wonder you feel so nervous and hate it seeing as you can't even have a conversation that seems completely normal. why would they get upset and such a conversation? no matter how much money you have surely finding a nice bargain isn't beneeth you? Nick's family are quite well off and the reason why they have so much money is because they do bargain shopping! they even knit their own jumpers and such to save money. why can't these rich people find a nice happy medium?! lol!


  	today i am staying home and deep cleaning the house. so lots of sweat and scrubbing will be taking up most of my day! thrilling stuff right?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you! I didn't make the crown, though.  I picked out most of the silks and the local nursery made it up for me. They have never done crowns before and didn't wrap it in silk ribbon, so it feels like a crown of thorns in my head!  lol And heavy as can be. Imagine what it must have been like when women wore long veils and headpieces!  Strong neck muscles! Oddly within 12 hours a self proclaimed "beauty guru" also decided to do a fall fairy look for Halloween, minus the costuming.  Little girls that have to copy from someone who is almost 49 years old are shallow.  Apparently she hasn't got an original idea in her head. Pity.  Then again, Imitation is the greatest form of flattery!  I had no idea I was so aweseome. lol  Go figure....


----------



## -Cassandra- (Oct 5, 2011)

Jenn- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow french literature major 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bravo for pursuing your passion  I'm Greek and fluent in the language in all areas (read, write, spreak it) I found that knowing another foreign language other than english helped me learn french very fast.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

Lou-- I agree there is nothing wrong with bargin shopping or buying on sale no matter how much money you have. My daughter-in-law grew up quite wealthy and we always talk about the deals we find. She and my son go to Goodwill regularly to check out stuff people have donated. In this area you wouldn't believe the nice stuff they've found dirt cheap. Their entire house is decorated in furniture that her parents and grandparents gave them and great finds at Goodwill or Craig's List. They have a gorgeous solid wood dining room hutch that I fell in love with the moment I saw it. They told me they bought it at Goodwill for something like $40 or $50 and refinished themselves. You can tell it is very high quality. Their whole house looks like a talented decorater has come in and done magic and most of it was given to them or bought on the cheap. I will admit though that her parents gave them some amazing art for the walls.

  	I think even if I was loaded I would still enjoy finding a good bargin. Of course I would treat my family and myself to items completely out of my reach now though. I think these people were born with platinum spoon in their mouths and don't have a clue how most middle class America lives. With my daughter's expensive private school tuition and the $44,000 a yr for private college tuiton it has left us quite strapped. We do splurge here and there but are trying to build our savings back up. A Coach bag for me is a slurge but for some it would just be a regular purchase along with their $300 blouse. I did not grow up that way. And like I've said before the people I've been around who were floating in money did not act that way. Like the ones at the school my daughter attended they understood they were fortunate and donated heavily to the scholarship fund to help provide for families that could not afford the high tuition. I knew of two students that had been going there for years and suddenly their parent's job folded (in the music business) and two other families paid the tuition for one of those kids each. They never said anything. I found out by the students telling my daughter.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou-- I agree there is nothing wrong with bargin shopping or buying on sale no matter how much money you have. My daughter-in-law grew up quite wealthy and we always talk about the deals we find. She and my son go to Goodwill regularly to check out stuff people have donated. In this area you wouldn't believe the nice stuff they've found dirt cheap. Their entire house is decorated in furniture that her parents and grandparents gave them and great finds at Goodwill or Craig's List. They have a gorgeous solid wood dining room hutch that I fell in love with the moment I saw it. They told me they bought it at Goodwill for something like $40 or $50 and refinished themselves. You can tell it is very high quality. Their whole house looks like a talented decorater has come in and done magic and most of it was given to them or bought on the cheap. I will admit though that her parents gave them some amazing art for the walls.
> 
> I think even if I was loaded I would still enjoy finding a good bargin. Of course I would treat my family and myself to items completely out of my reach now though. I think these people were born with platinum spoon in their mouths and don't have a clue how most middle class America lives. With my daughter's expensive private school tuition and the $44,000 a yr for private college tuiton it has left us quite strapped. We do splurge here and there but are trying to build our savings back up. A Coach bag for me is a slurge but for some it would just be a regular purchase along with their $300 blouse. I did not grow up that way. And like I've said before the people I've been around who were floating in money did not act that way. Like the ones at the school my daughter attended they understood they were fortunate and donated heavily to the scholarship fund to help provide for families that could not afford the high tuition. I knew of two students that had been going there for years and suddenly their parent's job folded (in the music business) and two other families paid the tuition for one of those kids each. They never said anything. I found out by the students telling my daughter.


  	oh wow!! how much do i want to go to charity shops in your area?! so many lovely things being donated! wow! i like to go to stores like that - in fact my makeup cabinet was from a charity shop and is lovely!  and yeah to me a coach bag is a huge splurge and not something i could go and buy every week.... how the other half live!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 5, 2011)

Cassandra~Cool that you can talk, speak and read Greek!  I so wish that I could speak French fluently, as I have some French Canadian blood in me, but there isn't anyone to talk to regularly to practice it.  I do, however, sign fluently, which is helpful with my now deaf father and many deaf people I have come into contact with in stores, etc. whom no one else understands.  I also have some permanent hearing loss due to an ear infection, so a good thing to know. 

  	I can also write in Dwarvish and Elven runes fluently (from the Lord of the Rings) and have been able to since I was 12 years old.  Oddly helpful in keeping my diary very private from the prying eyes of my older sister when I was young.  Hehehe!

  	Shadowaddict~I am with you. Coach is a splurge.  Actually anything is a splurge to some extent when it isn't a thing I actually need for survival!  I see some people, even teens, walking about the mall with armloads of bags, buying up anything they want, acting bratty, being rude to the salespeople.  No wonder they remember my name when I go into Nordstroms.  I appreciate them and I think they appreciate someone who says thank you and please and wishes then a good evening with a smile on my face instead of stomping out without a single kind word.  I guess it pays to be a peasant!  Or as my husband just said this afternoon; you attract more bees with honey than with vinegar!

  	I did just have fun at the mall for a wee haul!  Some nice perfume (yep,  you know me!), a few things from MAC (wouldn't you know I drew a blank at what colour gel liner I didn't have so didn't dare get it!) and pigments!! And a fall/winter Vera Bradley makeup bag for my purse. Yay! Now I need to wash off a few dirty pumpkins to set out on our steps!  Smurf is waiting for me. And we had more ice cream.  Mocha Chip. Oh, yummy!!!  lol  The place closes this weekend until mid to late April (depending on the weather) so that is it for this year!!  But we had to eat inside the car because the place was swarming with lazy bees in the mood to sting people!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Oct 5, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Cassandra~Cool that you can talk, speak and read Greek!  I so wish that I could speak French fluently, as I have some French Canadian blood in me, but there isn't anyone to talk to regularly to practice it.  I do, however, sign fluently, which is helpful with my now deaf father and many deaf people I have come into contact with in stores, etc. whom no one else understands.  I also have some permanent hearing loss due to an ear infection, so a good thing to know.
> 
> I can also write in Dwarvish and Elven runes fluently (from the Lord of the Rings) and have been able to since I was 12 years old.  Oddly helpful in keeping my diary very private from the prying eyes of my older sister when I was young.  Hehehe!
> 
> ...


	Debi, I didn't know you had some French-Canadian blood! If you ever want to practice writing in French, you could always write to me!  And that's amazing that you're able to sign fluently - the French program I use is inspired by sign language, so I'd love to pick it up - it would be so useful to know, and I feel like it would be helpful in the classroom! And I love that you're fluent is Dwarvish and Elvish - too cute with the diary! 

  	Yay for more hauls! I've missed seeing what you've been getting - I am currently living vicariously through you


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 5, 2011)

lol Jen! I am living vicariously through me, too! I need to remember the holidays are coming up and it isn't all about me, so starting to mingle my shopping in with my MU hauls!  Yes, I am part Mohawk and French Canadian, but mostly English,Welsh and a dash of Scottish in me! Hence the fair skin but the semi monolild/hooded eyes.  Part of the genes! 

  	When it comes to furniture I truly lucked out. Our bedroom piece is from Ethan Allen, when they still made super classical furniture. I am a furniture freak. I love high quality hardwood because it will last a lifetime if you care for it correctly.  Both my husband and I had already paid off all student and car loans when we got married so that really helped us a long the way. We both worked full time until married when I stopped working due to health issues.  With no kids and only day trips we were able to save for nice furniture and my home is my delight!  Then when my grandfather passed away he left all his grandchildren a rather large sum of money.  With it I bought some lovely Victorian styled barrister bookcases for my beloved books.  Then he left more money to all his 4 children but when his estate was settled they found waaaay more money than anyone could have imagined. Now he was a typical yankee, do it yourself person to the day he died. He scraped, saved, invested in stocks and bonds and wow.  My parents are set for life and sharing it with my sister and I now, while alive, since interest at banks is not worth hoarding money.  Each Christmas I get a lovely sum to play with and that has gone to furniture, grandfather clock, more books and bookcase, jewelry, oriental rugs, etc.  And they enjoy seeing it. My sister spent all hers on trips to the Vatican and Greece. Nice trips, but now gone.  Even her pictures got lost.  I'm glad I invested in the house.  We have these items for a lifetime.  So that is my financial story!  Not rich at all, just very lucky in a unexpected way. I like too that every time I dust my furniture or snuggle up on a wing chair or hear the clock chime I am reminded of my family.  A nice way to honour them, day by day! 

  	Jen~Shows!!  Terra Nova is on Fox, Monday nights at 8pm here.  It is about Earth being badly polluted and ruined by humans and they have found a way to travel back to earth when dinosaurs still existed to give us all another chance to survive and make the right choices. It is a mix of Lost meets Avatar meets Jurassic Park. Lots of fun and adventure.   Person of Interest is amazing.  CBS on Thursday nights.  Two vigil anti men, with a lot of wit, both who once worked for the government, one left on a bad note and another who created a system to trace terrorists now using it to trace people of interest, either victims or perpetrators, and stop crimes before they happen.  Both have lost someone on 9/11.  Excellent and original idea.  Kinda freaky, too!  And Once Upon a Time, which has not started yet.  October 23rd. A twisted fun version of all the fairytales come to life as people travel back in forth in and out of books.  A darker version of Inkheart, methinks!!! 

  	P.S.~Just put up a new blog on my NOTD. Check it out! Who knew I would be into dark nail polish and it would actually look nice on me!  I think I found one of my October favourites already!!


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Shadowaddict:

I'm going through something similar.  So I kinda know how you are feeling.

I have always been chubby, which I am OK with, but I am currently 20 lbs heavier than my usual weight.  None of my clothes fit, and I can't find any new clothes to fit me either.  The actual number of the size (14) doesn't bother me, it's just that I can't get anything to fit my shape.  I have even tried the more mature clothing lines (like my mom would wear) but it just doesn't fit properly.

You would think that would be enough to motivate me, but I just can't seem to get off my butt (literally and figuratively) and do something about it!



shadowaddict said:


> I got rid of most of my "fat" clothes when I lost weight a couple of years ago. I have avoided buying very much as I hate seeing in the sizes how I let the weight come back. I think in my head if I buy too many nice things at this size it is admitting to myself that I am going to stay at this weight. I know that is my weight issues screwing with my mind but that doesn't help much. Since I don't work it's easy to get along without as many clothes.
> 
> Being short and having extra weight makes it very difficult to find dressier clothes that are flattering and that I actually feel good in. To be honest I don't feel good in any kind of clothing because I hate that I've let myself get to this point. So when I go to the fitting room to try things on it's just depressing.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 6, 2011)

Yay!  The moderator is getting on the backs of the two buyers who have not sent payment in. Both are supposed to send them in today.  Good!  Another 200.00 in my pocket, which I am sure won't last long in there!  I am still waiting for an order from NYX (they are soooo sloooow) and my NYX one from Hautelook, plus I just did a fun FOTD with the UD Anniversary Palette. I love the colours in this one, though my fingerprints are all over the metallic cover!!  I am working more with eyeliner and my hand is a lot steadier now, so using pencils, gels and liquid liners.  Please come check it out and let me know what you think. I could use more followers, too!  And I am still loving my chocolate nails!!

  	Today I plan to stay home and rest, relax, watch movies, clean a bit and read!  Another lovely cool and windy day, but all the leaves are falling off the trees.  And we saw Christmas decorations and decorated Christmas trees yesterday!  Eeek!  I am soooo not ready!  I need to get shopping. I need lists!!!  I need to make my own!  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yay!  The moderator is getting on the backs of the two buyers who have not sent payment in. Both are supposed to send them in today.  Good!  Another 200.00 in my pocket, which I am sure won't last long in there!  I am still waiting for an order from NYX (they are soooo sloooow) and my NYX one from Hautelook, plus I just did a fun FOTD with the UD Anniversary Palette. I love the colours in this one, though my fingerprints are all over the metallic cover!!  I am working more with eyeliner and my hand is a lot steadier now, so using pencils, gels and liquid liners.  Please come check it out and let me know what you think. I could use more followers, too!  And I am still loving my chocolate nails!!
> 
> Today I plan to stay home and rest, relax, watch movies, clean a bit and read!  Another lovely cool and windy day, but all the leaves are falling off the trees.  And we saw Christmas decorations and decorated Christmas trees yesterday!  Eeek!  I am soooo not ready!  I need to get shopping. I need lists!!!  I need to make my own!  lol


  	yay! i am pleased that the mod is finally getting on their backs! you shouldn't say you'd buy something and then just ignore it! And I have heard that NYX are very slow to ship - was it bought via that cherry culture site because they are very slow. and i shall have a look at your blog in a mo. i woke up in a panic this morning because i forgot to upload todays tutorial to youtube last night! so now doing it so i can get the post out! oops!

  	i am off to get my hair highlighted today! so excited because it looked gross. i also have to go into the city to get a refund on a bra. luckily i kept the tags on! i picked up the wrong size like a dope - right back size but wrong cups so when i was trying it on at home i wondered why i had so much empty cup space! lol!

  	have a great day everybody!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you. The majority of parents of Greek kids in my generation didn't put any emphasis on knowing how to be 100% fluent in their native language. So, the majority at least 80% them do not know how to speak Greek at all. My parents put a big emphasis on being 100% fluent because that is how to pass down the cultural knowledge and keep the language alive. Which is why I spent 13 yrs in Greek school lol
  	Jenn- Is Italian really easy to pick up fast?

  	My week has been pure hell. Averaged about 4-5 hrs of sleep per night , which forced me to be dependent on red bull so I don't fall asleep in the middle of class.I have fall break from after today's classes are over till Wednesday. Unfortunately, my teachers want to make sure NO one can enjoy break by assigning midterms for that Wednesday back and then two on Thursday >_>


ElvenEyes said:


> Cassandra~Cool that you can talk, speak and read Greek!  I so wish that I could speak French fluently, as I have some French Canadian blood in me, but there isn't anyone to talk to regularly to practice it.  I do, however, sign fluently, which is helpful with my now deaf father and many deaf people I have come into contact with in stores, etc. whom no one else understands.  I also have some permanent hearing loss due to an ear infection, so a good thing to know.
> 
> I can also write in Dwarvish and Elven runes fluently (from the Lord of the Rings) and have been able to since I was 12 years old.  Oddly helpful in keeping my diary very private from the prying eyes of my older sister when I was young.  Hehehe!
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2011)

sorry you are having a hard time sleeping at the moment  that sucks  i remember when i was at uni i planned my time by the hour when i had lots of papers due in. maybe by writing and planning it all down you will be able to manage a bit more sleepy time?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Shimmerettes!  Sorry I have not written, but this was a holiday weekend and my husband has this whole week off for vacation, so my visits will be few and far between!  I am still trying to keep up my blogging, though won't post quite as much as lately since we are busy doing fun things, chores around the house, cleaning, projects before the snow comes, and some fun trips!  The foliage is turning but not as pretty as other years because the leaves all became dried and wind-whipped from the leftovers of Hurricane Irene, so most are turning bronze and falling off.  It will be a very nude Halloween!  I hope you are all having fun!  I've sold some decks and books and made the most of it with a few hauls from Chanel, Nordstrom and MAC and day by day getting them up on my blog. So with a belly full of Chinese food I am off to organize my shelves before a light supper and some TV with the husband!  Enjoy your week!  xo


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, I haven't been on here much except to see what was happening with the holiday collection. 

  	I've been pretty busy with stressing over that damn dinner and my family has a lot of fall birthdays. Shopping for gifts has helped get my mind off the dinner and shopping for kids is always fun. My niece has two kids a little girl who turned 4 on Sept 13th and a boy who turned 6 three days later. They of course celebrated with their parents and all last month. We also have a few adults to buy for. My sister and her husband are coming to visit this weekend from Kansas City so the whole family is getting together to celebrate all the birthdays. It will be focused on the kids but we will give the adult gifts later that day.

  	Cassandra--I hope your week gets better. My daughter has a major research paper due Thursday and it's driving her crazy. She has fall break next Monday and Tuesday but yeh same thing she has a test and a bunch of assignments due right after. I don't even know why they call it a break.

  	She recently has started taking a break every Sunday night. A couple of people from her high school invited her a month or so ago to an Irish pub. It turned out she knew some of the people there that hug out together. Aparently for quite sometime a group of about 30 or so people have been going there every Sunday night. They kind of all know each other in a round about way. Some go to school together, some know each other through theater or both. They have the same band there every Sunday so they know the group also. It gives her a stress break and the band guys always joke around with everyone and she loves their accent. They always do "What Would You Do With A Drunken Sailor"  and each week someone tries to out do the response from the week before. She's told me some really funny ones but of course I can't think of any of them at the moment.

  	Debi--glad you are selling more. I love good solid quality furniture also as it will last you a lifetime and then some. Your bookcases sound lovely. 

  	I'll have to check out your blog to see your latest hauls.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 10, 2011)

SubwayDreaming said:


> Hey Shadowaddict:
> 
> I'm going through something similar.  So I kinda know how you are feeling.
> 
> ...


 
	While I was shopping for gifts I looked at some clothes and it was so frustrating. I probably ended up trying on 15-20 pairs of slacks. The ones that fit I thought looked ugly once they were on, some fit in the hips but too snug in the waist, and then a couple I kind of liked weren't in petite sizes so I would have to have them altered. It just all seemed like too much work. So many of the pants are very slim at the ankle or just straight. I like a wide leg that flows straight down and over my shoes to give me a bit more height with my heels instead of having a break in the look.  I guess I'm just too hard to please.

  	I also don't want to spend a lot because I am trying to eat healthier and hope to be in a smaller size in the not too far future. I'm trying to get a good start before the holidays so I have my focus set and good habits in place. That has helped me in the past to avoid all the sweets, breads, and all those other bad carbs that I am addicted to. I can stick to the turkey, veggies, and fruit. I'm not a big meat eater. I basically eat chicken breast, turkey breast and seafood.

  	I too need to get off my butt and spend more time on the treadmill and less time in this chair and away from this desk on the computer.


  	Jenn-- hope things are still going well for you guys. Have you bought any pretty nail polish lately? We've got Debi into Butter London now also. She has some great colors. I just bought Snog, Macbeth, Chancer, Scoundrel, Toff and Saucy Jack. Ulta online is running buy 2 get 1 free so of course I had to place an order. I also was able to use a coupon code so that made it even nicer.

  	Our Nordies just opened a few weeks ago and they have a great selection and now I can see them in person before buying. The Nordstrom in Vegas I was at this summer had a very small display. I don't know if it is always like that or if they were just low on stock. You would think with all the tourist they would have a large display.

  	I saw some Deborah Lippman n/p that I loved. They are $16 so I'm going to think about it. One is called "Dream a Little Dream of Me", it's a pretty shade of pink with sparkles, not chuncky glitter. It didn't pop out at me as I scanned the colors. The sales lady picked it up and showed it to me. I swatched it and didn't expect it to be so pretty. I looked at it on lippman site and you just can't see how pretty it really is. The other is called Wicked Game. I love the name but the color is so cool and it's kind of duochrome. It's described as swirling lavender gray (iridescent)


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 13, 2011)

hey guys, poking my head back in (havent been on here in 6 months!). i seem to not be intereted in makeup at all anymore, and im seriously thinking about selling my sizeable collection. i just dont seem to need it! what do u ladies think?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 16, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> hey guys, poking my head back in (havent been on here in 6 months!). i seem to not be intereted in makeup at all anymore, and im seriously thinking about selling my sizeable collection. i just dont seem to need it! what do u ladies think?


  	hey Sally! i think if you are not using most of your stash then it is time to sell and let somebody else enjoy it. plus you can use the money to spend on a new interest you have 

  	sorry i haven't been around much. i was away for a couple of days this week. the sony conference was good and i enjoyed seeing the other managers. i won a sony tablet which was amazing because i could never afford one myself.  this stops me wanting an ipad too! the guys at work were happy for me which is nice and they are going to put lots of cool apps on it and games for me to play with 

  	today i am spending the day filming. in some ways this is annoying though because i sound like a man! my throat hurts so much because i have a cold. i need to send nick out to buy some throat meds i think.  have a great weekend guys!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi everyone! Sorry, I've been gone for the long holiday weekend visiting family, and then had a crazy busy week at school - enjoying a nice day off today, though! I'm going to try baking some Philippine sweet buns called "ensaymadas" - they're delicious!  There's an asian festival coming up at Jerome's work, and we're getting a booth - him and a friend are going to be selling braised pork buns, and I'm going to try and sell these while I'm helping them out! One day Jerome is MC-ing, and so II'll need to take over the booth on my own. Should be fun, and hopefully bring in a little bit of extra cash! 



LMD84 said:


> hey Debi! I saw on facebook you have now finished selling your decks and have left that forum. it is great that you managed to sort everything out before the holidays! i hope you and your hubby also had a lovely week off together
> 
> have you had the dinner yet? how did it go? hopefully it was bearable! and i need to get cracking on shopping for gifts... i have bought nothing so far! although first i need to buy nick an anniversary gift because it is our 4th wedding anniversary on Thursday  then the following week it is my birthday... maybe then i shall think about christmas!
> 
> ...


  	Congrats on your anniversary and on winning your tablet Lou!!! Lots of good things in a short period of time!  Hope you're feeling better soon to enjoy it all!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a great weekend.

  	Lou--The dinner is this coming Saturday night. The dress for the evening is suppose to be casual but not sure if their idea of casual is the same as mine. I think I'm going to stick with black slacks and not dress it up too much. I figure that might be my best bet. I am so dreading it.

  	Jenn--I didn't get Sly as a Fox last year and I must not have overlooked it because it sounds so pretty.


  	I hope Debi lets us know what Nordies is going to do about her gorgeous pumpkim colored Coach bag that the sales lady ruined. Did you guys read on the Chanel Rotonas thread what happened? If not hop on over there. It was horrible and I feel so bad for her.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Hallowe'en everyone! Hope you're all doing well 

  	We're all dressed up at school today, and the teachers agreed on a 60's theme - I'm Audrey Hepburn (Holly Golightly) in Breakfast at Tiffany's, which is lots of fun!  The girls all think I'm a princess - only the adults know who I really am!  I'll try and get a picture later.

  	Debi, what happened to your bag? I hope whatever it is that it can be fixed or replaced!

  	Shadowaddict, if you see Sly as a Fox at a CCO, pick it up! It did not get enough love. I also just picked up the red and the sparkle polish from Glitter and Ice - they are sooo pretty! I have yet to try them on though lol. I'll update you once I do! I also picked up a gift set from the Quo Orly collaboration that has 18 mini polishes - mostly glitters and foils, but all gorgeous for the holidays! 

  	What is everyone doing for Hallowe'en? Any good costumes/make-up looks?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a great weekend.
> 
> Lou--The dinner is this coming Saturday night. The dress for the evening is suppose to be casual but not sure if their idea of casual is the same as mine. I think I'm going to stick with black slacks and not dress it up too much. I figure that might be my best bet. I am so dreading it.
> 
> ...


  	how did the dinner go sweetie? was it ok?

  	Jenn I bet you looked beutiful dressed as Audrey! And that's funny about the kids not knowing who she is... how times have changed... or should i say icons?

  	i hope everybody had a great halloween. we went to a party on saturday which was nice and then last night we stayed home. we didn't even have any trick or treaters!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Nov 27, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> hey guys, poking my head back in (havent been on here in 6 months!). i seem to not be intereted in makeup at all anymore, and im seriously thinking about selling my sizeable collection. i just dont seem to need it! what do u ladies think?



 	Take some time to identify basics and seasonal favourites so that you don't sell something that you will be looking for later.  Then for sure down-size.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jan 5, 2012)

**


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 5, 2012)

Ah, nice to see some action on here! I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season!  I was able to make it to all the family gatherings so that was extra nice and received lots of fun gifts. We just took our tree and creche down last night and everything else the other day, so just the outside lights are still up, wreathes, etc.  It has been really weird not to have snow, though. A snowy Halloween that cancelled it and a green Christmas and not a speck to be seen except for a few flurries as we opened our stockings!  But it was nice to see my nephews and parents, especially now that my parents both are in their 80's and aging fast.  I am keeping busy familiarizing myself to my iPad, iPhone and loving some perfumes, splashes, makeup and my first LV bag!  And lots of chocolate, which I definitely don't need, but always enjoy!  I hope we have some pretty snowstorms before spring arrives!  Other than that I am spending my time on my blog, reading, watching movies and such things. Still getting the house back in order but it is looking up!  Would love to hear what everyone else is up to!  8 more months to Halloween decorations, 10 until Christmas all over again. It will be fun to see what the year brings!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 5, 2012)

Debi--You must have been a  very good girl I LOVE all your Chanel goodies, quite a haul. I agree at those prices you should make sure you will wear it and love it before you buy.

  	I'm going tomorrow to try on Horizon blush. That blush has been haunting me since I first saw a pic of it. When I saw it at Nordies I already had blush on and swatched it on my hand and it was so pretty.  I wanted to go back without any cheek colors on so I can see if I fall in love with it. At that price I need to love it. The Brompton Road is gorgeous. I think i would just want to stare at it.

  	I haven't purchased any Chanel n/p but those are really pretty. I am loving Debrorah Lippman right now and of course waiting for Butter to launch some more colors.

  	I think you would really like the Deborah Lippman "Dream a Little Dream of Me" It is so pretty and shimmery. It is beautiful layered on top of many colors especially any pinks and corals. I love it over DL Daytripper. The pic here does not show it's true beauty. I usually don't buy many pinks but I saw this in Nordies and kept thinking about it. Next time I was in there I checked it out again and had to get it. I think I'm going to get "Girls Just Want to Have Fun" also. I love corals. I saw on DL site just now "Candy Shop" with the pink glitter. It made me think of you and my daughter-in-law.

  	Drean a Little Dream
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/lippmanncollection_2187_370990


  	Candy Shop
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/lippmanncollection_2192_2397259


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi everyone! It's been ages since I've been on - school has been eating up my life, and when I crashed for the holidays, I refused to even open up my computer!  I do love what I'm doing, though, so that's good - I teach a pretty amazing group of girls 

  	How are you all? Have the holidays been good to you? How about the New Year? Any resolutions? I broke my toe on New Year's Eve, so my resolution is to be less klutzy!  Of course, trying to eat healthy and exercise more are starting to come into play, but I'm slow on the exercising with my foot, at the moment I've also been really good and haven't bought more than 1 item of makeup for the past few months! I did get a Clarisonic Mia for Christmas, though, so I've been enjoying that 

  	Hope you and your families are all happy and healthy coming into this New Year!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Jenn--nice to hear from you. Glad to hear things are going well for you and you like what you're doing.

  	Good decision to take a break from the computer during your off time and let your body and brain destress a bit.

  	We had a great Christmas, my little grandson't first. He's getting so big and getting everywhere so fast. He just turned 9 months old. He is all smiles and giggles. I swear he is the happiest baby I've ever seen. He wakes up with a giant smile on his face. When they went to have Christmas pics done. The lady looked at him and said oh this will be easy, you guys will be out of here in no time. They said they were in there really less than 15 minutes. He's such a little ham for the camera and poses and such a little flirt with those big blue eyes.

  	I did eat a few goodies at Christmas but overall did very well so I was proud of myself. I even dropped a pound over the holidays. Usually I'm so rushed and stressed I gain at least a little. I need to exercise more but have really cut down on the bad carbs which raises my blood sugar and packs on the pounds. I'm trying to eat more fresh foods and less processed. At night I nip any craving with fruity caffine free tea, although I do use Equal and Stevia. I put a couple of frozen strawberries in it to cool it down and give it more berry taste. I'm a giant mug of tea person, not the little cute tea cups that normal people use. If I get to wanting something else really bad I eat a few raw unsalted almonds and chew surgerless cinnamon gum and do some serious chomping while at the computer or reading. That has helped me so much from the late night grab whatever I can find snacks.

  	That sucks about your foot. I stay in a state of shock that my daughter hasn't broken any bones because she walks into everything or trips seriously over her own feet. Of course she and I both have bruises that we couldn't tell you where they came from, must be genetic  She has really long hair (which NEEDS a good cut) and she closed it in her car door....more than once. Now that's time for a cut. I think she's finally warming up to the idea of more than just a trim.I love long hair but when it gets past your bra line in the back it starts to kinda bla, especially considering that she doesn't do anything to "style" it. She washes, sprays detangler, brushes, and lets it air dry. That's it and run a brush through quickly if she going somewhere.

  	Butter London is suppose to be coming out with some new colors soon. I'm playing with some Deborah Lippman which I love. Nordies will run buy 2 get 1 free on DL & Butter so that helps average the price out. I exchanged a DL color the other day that I loved in the store but looked horrible against my skintone and after she handed me the receipt she said oh you get a free gift with purchase. She pulled out 3 DL n/p and said I could pick one. I said oh I was just exchanging one color for another (which she already knew of course) but she said you still get one. I certainly wasn't going to argue with that.


----------

